# Will US Military Fire On US Civilians?



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

what a bunch of alex jones infowars tinfoil rabble babble. Your mom called, the meat loaf is ready.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Remember in the first campaign Obama said he wanted an internal army as strong as our standard army.

You should have left the Jew bashing out of it if you want credibility.

You know what? If I was to guess at an informant gathering information for Obama you would be it Aidank. Liberals erroneously think we are racists and bigots. What better sociological camouflage than the bs you throw out is what the radical left would think.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> You know what? If I was to guess at an informant gathering information for Obama you would be it Aidank. Liberals erroneously think we are racists and bigots. What better sociological camouflage than the bs you throw out is what the radical left would think.


I am thinking this same thing. Is this a liberal trying to get a "hunting/sportsmans" website to look racist so it will bad??? Because he keeps going towards hate in all his postings.


----------

